# Tri Pods!!!!!



## CanonGrunt (Mar 12, 2013)

Hello!

So I have had horrible experiences buying tripods... My last one was this $120 Rocket Fish one that was advertised as heavy duty. I've barely used it, and the metal locking mechanism on one of the legs sheered right off. Not it won't stand up on its own for more than a minute or so before the leg kicks out. Too hazardous for my Canon. 

So, what tripods do y'all have experience with? Top Pick? Most Economic Pick? Most Convenient? Ect...

Thanks!


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 12, 2013)

Manfroto.... Still using my 30+ years old model 190 tripod.... It has been backpacked, canoe tripped, been to all the provinces of Canada and the arctic territories, seen VERY cold temperatures and been set up in waist deep water and snowbanks.... It is a bit heavy ( now have carbon fibre version for hiking) but like said in the old timex watch commercials, "takes a lickin' and keeps on thicken'"


----------



## ChilledXpress (Mar 12, 2013)

Tripods are one of thoose items that it really does pay to go big. You'll end up buying loads of trash tripods trying to save pennies and then eventually... you'll lay out the cash for quality. I own one RRS and 3 Gitzos ( 1 - 2 series and 2 - 3 series). Highly recommend them... others to look at Induro, Benro. Once you use something of quality you'll never look back... or even worry about your pod (and this is the way it should be).

Gitzo, RRS, etc... Pricey but worth every bit of the entry price.


----------



## Artifex (Mar 12, 2013)

I have bought a 30 years old used Manfrotto a few years ago in a yard sell, for 35$. Best bought I ever did! It's very steady and seems close to be indestructible. I would definitely recommend you to pay a bit more and go with a high quality product, like a Manfrotto, since a tripod can be easily use for more than 30 years. I am no expert in tripod but from my experience, Manfrotto really stands out, both in term of build quality and effectiveness. I live in Québec, so I can tell you that snow, water and cold temperature don't affect the tripod at all!


----------



## Zen (Mar 12, 2013)

I agree with Chilled Express - buy top line the first time and avoid going thru half a dozen cheaper ones and discarding all of them. After going thru 4-5 of the cheapies, I finally went with RRS and wish I had done it long ago. Rock steady; top quality; light carbon fiber; easy to set up; positive quick release; top quality good fitting cam plate, etc., etc.

Check out their web site . . .

Good luck.

Zen


----------



## Oupstd (Mar 12, 2013)

Totally agree with what has been said before...
Buy quality. This is also valid for the (ball) head. I've ended paying more for the head than the actual tripod (micrometric one from manfrotto), but it really worth it.


----------



## Oupstd (Mar 12, 2013)

For the tripod experts, I'm looking for a very light and small but steady tripod for travelling with a 5D + 16-35+ filters... what do you recommend?. Heard about benro travel angel. 
really need to be under 2kg (with head), ideally under 1.5 kg.
I already have a good carbon fiber tripod but over 2.8 kg with (light) head...


----------



## fonts (Mar 12, 2013)

I will testify for the RRS. Just got the Compact Series Kits (23 + BH-40LR) and it is just AMAZING. My friend and I are urban explorers and today we had to climb an 8ft+ wall. He got up no problem, but I on the other hand didn't. He used my tripod to hoist me up (5' 9" 155lbs). At first try it pinched him and he lost the grip which made me drop from that height backwards (wrist still hurts, and a story that we'll never forget). The second time we were successful. The tripod was still rock solid only leaving with a few scratches from the wall. After this incident I'm glad I went with this purchase, the pictures were worth the fall


----------



## nonac (Mar 13, 2013)

I've really been happy with my Manfrotto 055CXPRO with a RRS ball head. A couple of years ago I had an accident and broke a piece on one of the legs. Great parts list and a call to service and I had a new part purchased and on its way.


----------



## brad-man (Mar 13, 2013)

Manfrotto sturdy & heavy for small $

Induro CF sturdy & medium weight for middle $

Gitzo or RRS sturdy & light weight & expensive


----------



## Drizzt321 (Mar 13, 2013)

I'll second spending some good money on a quality tripod/head. I'm going to diverge a bit from the pack, recently bought my first 'real' tripod, and while it's not a bunch of money like the RRS (really want one!), it was still $400+. I got the Benro C-0681 travel tripod. 4 section legs, they fold up around a fully extended center column w/head so it's small enough to fit into a fairly small suitcase. Pretty light, 1.1kg/2.5lb, and feels pretty solid with my 5d3. I've been using it with my Mamiya RB67, which is probably 8-9 lbs with lens and film back, and while it works fine, I have the feeling I'd like a bit of a heavier duty head, possibly with a more solid 3 section tripod. Works fine though, even if it's closer than I'd like to the max rated weight of the head and tripod (6kg/13.1 lbs).


----------



## JBeckwith (Mar 13, 2013)

I have a Manfrotto 055XPROB and I can't complain. It's plenty sturdy and wasn't very expensive. I don't require anything crazy light and my camera doesn't weigh 50 lbs so it does the job for me.


----------



## bwfishing (Mar 13, 2013)

Hi CanonGrunt,

FEISOL Traveler Tripod CT-3441S Rapid

http://www.feisol.net/feisol-traveler-tripod-ct3441s-rapid-p-38.html 

or

FEISOL Traveler Tripod CT-3441S Rapid - Birthday Edition

http://www.feisol.net/feisol-traveler-tripod-ct3441s-rapid-birthday-edition-p-109.html


----------



## jasonsim (Mar 13, 2013)

I have three Gitzo tripods and they all serve me very well! They have a tripod for every situation and photographer. They often times have rebates running, so be on the lookout. Amazon has had the best rebates, since it is money back. The rebates from BH and Adorama are typically a Visa or AMEX card.


----------



## infared (Mar 13, 2013)

bwfishing said:


> Hi CanonGrunt,
> 
> FEISOL Traveler Tripod CT-3441S Rapid
> 
> ...



I wholeheartedly concur....and add a Photoclam ball head:
http://reallybigcameras.com/PhotoClam/PC-33NS.htm

.super light, very sturdy, VERY tall, very compact, Arca/Swiss compatible....and extremely reasonably priced considering the quality of both head and tripod. Great setup for under $600. I really need the lightweight and compactness.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 13, 2013)

RRS. It really is the right stuff. Really! I have the TQC-14 + BH-30 for travel, and the TVC-33 + BH-55 and the PG-02 LLR gimbal, MC-34 monopod with MH-02 Pro head, macro rail, etc. - it's all top notch. 

Manfrotto is about the ideal compromise between quality and value, IMO.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 13, 2013)

As you found out, none of the cheap tripods are very good. You need to be even more careful with tripod heads. There are lower cost tripods in the $100-$200 range from Slik that are of for occasional use on a smaller DSLR and lens, but when you start getting 3 lb lenses, the cheap tripods and heads will not do a very good job.


A head is probably even more important than the legs. Good tripod systems have separate heads and legs, but sometimes come with a combo deal. The standard mounting for head to legs is a 5/16 bolt. don't get one setup for 1/4, its too weak.

The other thing to look at is the camera QR plate system. Arca Swiss Compatible QR plates are THE standard, Manfroto makes more than one style, so you can end up with one style on one head, and another style on a monopod. Watch out for this. You can get a Manfroto head with Arca Swiss compatible QR plate!

Its best to just buy heads that take Arca Swiss compatible QR plates, this lets you use many different accessories, and you do not have to keep changing plates. In some cases, you can modify a head, but that's wasting money.

The units recommended by those above will probably be fine, but watch out for the QR plate.


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 13, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> RRS. It really is the right stuff. Really! I have the TQC-14 + BH-30 for travel, and the TVC-33 + BH-55 and the PG-02 LLR gimbal, MC-34 monopod with MH-02 Pro head, macro rail, etc. - it's all top notch.
> 
> Manfrotto is about the ideal compromise between quality and value, IMO.



true
I'd also recommend looking at Benro (they are chinese gitzo copies and very good quality at a reasonable price)


----------



## RMC33 (Mar 13, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> RRS. It really is the right stuff. Really! I have the TQC-14 + BH-30 for travel, and the TVC-33 + BH-55 and the PG-02 LLR gimbal, MC-34 monopod with MH-02 Pro head, macro rail, etc. - it's all top notch.
> 
> Manfrotto is about the ideal compromise between quality and value, IMO.



This.. without a doubt. Here is a pic of what Neuro listed, other then the TQC and BH55 which were at home, while I was out shooting today. This stuff is built to last. I took your advice on the LLR Gimbal btw, Love it. 

5D3 +500 f/4 II on a Versa 33 with a PG-02 on top, it holds the 400 f/2.8 II quite good as well.. but I am falling in love with the 500. I opted for the MH-01 LR as sometimes I need to swap bodies/lenses on my mono.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 13, 2013)

RMC33 said:


> I opted for the MH-01 LR as sometimes I need to swap bodies/lenses on my mono.



Love the LR clamps, but I picked the screw clamp for the monopod because I often carry that rig over my shoulder, and was concerned about the lever catching on a pack strap.


----------



## CharlieB (Mar 13, 2013)

Two for me....

Old Leica Tiltall still goin' ok after all these years. Bought new back in '77

Almost as old Majestic with dual tube legs on both upper and lower sections. Not fast to get into action. Not light. Its rock solid and heavy, and will hold anything I've got - 4x5 or medium format with long lenses are no problem.


----------



## brett b (Mar 13, 2013)

In addition to the quality, RRS has a ton of options. Plus, if you're ever confused about what product will meet your needs, their customer service is top notch!


----------



## DrDeano (Mar 13, 2013)

I concur with what people have been saying about buy right the first time and avoid spending money replacing crappy tripods.

I ended up buying the RRS 34L with BH-55LR head and L-plate for my 1DX. 

The thing is a work of art. Light, solid, bleeds quality craftsmanship and sets up and breaks down quickly and effortlessly.

If you see yourself using a tripod for a while, you can't go wrong with RRS.


----------



## RMC33 (Mar 13, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> RMC33 said:
> 
> 
> > I opted for the MH-01 LR as sometimes I need to swap bodies/lenses on my mono.
> ...



Ya.. that does make me a bit nervous and I had not thought about that... I should swap my screw knob off my ballhead onto my monopod~


----------



## deleteme (Mar 13, 2013)

RRS or Gitzo.

I got the Gitzo 5531 with the center column. It is enormously robust yet quite lightweight.
I saved about $400 buying used. I believe the Gitzo saves few bucks over the RRS new but at this level it comes down to what you prefer. If you have a chance to try both, do it.

I use an Arca Swiss P-0 head. Light and solid I use RRS plates on all my bodies.


----------



## ksagomonyants (Mar 14, 2013)

Guys, I didn't want to create a new thread, so I thought I could ask my question here. I'm really excited since I'm getting a Canon 200 f2 lens tomorrow  can anybody suggest a very high quality tripod AND monopod for 1dx and 200 f2? I'm very far from being a pro, so I'll be using it mostly for taking portraits of my family members, friends or models (for fun). Thanks in advance!


----------



## RMC33 (Mar 14, 2013)

ksagomonyants said:


> Guys, I didn't want to create a new thread, so I thought I could ask my question here. I'm really excited since I'm getting a Canon 200 f2 lens tomorrow  can anybody suggest a very high quality tripod AND monopod for 1dx and 200 f2? I'm very far from being a pro, so I'll be using it mostly for taking portraits of my family members, friends or models (for fun). Thanks in advance!



The setup Neuro listed and I showed. I use the MH 01 Mono and versa 33/PG 02 with my 200 f/2 and 1Dx. That shot was taken with a 1Dx and 200 f/2 oddly enough~


----------



## ksagomonyants (Mar 14, 2013)

RMC33 said:


> ksagomonyants said:
> 
> 
> > Guys, I didn't want to create a new thread, so I thought I could ask my question here. I'm really excited since I'm getting a Canon 200 f2 lens tomorrow  can anybody suggest a very high quality tripod AND monopod for 1dx and 200 f2? I'm very far from being a pro, so I'll be using it mostly for taking portraits of my family members, friends or models (for fun). Thanks in advance!
> ...



Thanks for your response!


----------



## rcarbonell (Mar 14, 2013)

Most Convenient (and durable):
*Slik Mini II*





http://www.slik.co.jp/slik_com/DS-SPRINT_MINI_II.html

I've had this for 2+ years and I carry it on my photo trips.
It's short enough to strap it horizontally on the bottom of a back pack, and light enough to leave it on the camera while taking a shot.

It can go stand really low (with the center extending pole removed), and about chest high on full extension.

I'd recommend this as a travel tripod under $100


----------

